# Valeting/Detailing products for everyday valeting



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello All,

I am about to go solo with my valeting/detailing business, I have all the equipment i need but obviously i will have to restock and im wondering what are the best products for the best price?

Degreaser -
Snow Foam -
Wash & Wax -
Tyre Cleaner -
Trim Restorer -
Tyres -
APC -
Dashboard -
Glass -

Quick detail -
Clay -
Hand Polish -

Quality & Price is a factor.

Thanks guys 

P.S if you can think of more materials please add.

Thanks


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Search


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Auto Smart


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i would think that Autosmart would be a good place to look if you want bulk purchases (5L).


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> Search


Wow nice input :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Pure laziness, go to search or find the section you wish to find your products... 

Read read and do more reading. You have to start somewhere mate and you can't rely on the goodwill of DW to get you where you need to be.

A thread of this nature comes up daily


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Autosmart would be your best bet for economical products


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> Pure laziness, go to search or find the section you wish to find your products...
> 
> Read read and do more reading. You have to start somewhere mate and you can't rely on the goodwill of DW to get you where you need to be.
> 
> A thread of this nature comes up daily


..........bit harsh mate,he is a new member.


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

Ive been on the autosmart website and they dont seem to have prices? is it best to go direct or one of their retailers?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm.
If you are already a valet, then you should know what you already use.
Go with them. You know those products.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> Pure laziness, go to search or find the section you wish to find your products...
> 
> Read read and do more reading. You have to start somewhere mate and you can't rely on the goodwill of DW to get you where you need to be.
> 
> A thread of this nature comes up daily





VW STEVE. said:


> ..........bit harsh mate,he is a new member.


I was thinking that too.



Bates said:


> Ive been on the autosmart website and they dont seem to have prices? is it best to go direct or one of their retailers?


You need to find who the rep is for your area, they dont tend to have a set price list, its based on volumes purchased and negotiation.

If you PM sue J she will give you the name of the rep for your area.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

For Bulk stuff look at Autosmart as mentioned or Autoglym or Autobrite as they do 5L or bigger on some stuff, and also Car-Chem as there stuff is good and cheap


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Clay - Bilt-hamber auto clay (no lube needed)
Hand Polish - autoglym super resin polish


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Bates said:


> Ive been on the autosmart website and they dont seem to have prices? is it best to go direct or one of their retailers?


Hello
There are no prices on our site as each franchisee is self employed. We only sell to our franchisees, who operate out of 7.5 tonne mobile showrooms. If you see it on the internet then it has gone through a franchisee first. Save yourself the effort and a few £££ and go direct. If you PM me your postcode then I will happily give you the details of your local franchisee, who will be able to point you in the right direction and will be happy to give you an idea of cost over the phone. Good luck in your new venture


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> Pure laziness, go to search or find the section you wish to find your products...
> 
> Read read and do more reading. You have to start somewhere mate and you can't rely on the goodwill of DW to get you where you need to be.
> 
> A thread of this nature comes up daily


This is why I tend to ask my regular forum for advice most of the time. Scary in here sometimes...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

VW STEVE. said:


> ..........bit harsh mate,he is a new member.


Who joined in Sep 2012... and claims to already valet cars...

So 7 months on this site, already has the gear, but still no idea, not even a hint at what he is using, or what ideas he has for his business or to help people out that he is wanting help from...

Just another person expecting wanting to set up a business and wants everyone else to run about after him, one of the really bad things about this site... the lazy people, not to mention all the "pros" setting up almost every day without a real clue... :wall:

Sure the business will go really well.... 

Anyway, @ OP (Your Royal Highness, obviously ), I'll be as lazy as you appear to be:

Autosmart

:thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

once again cuey isnt beating around the bush lol


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

-damon- said:


> once again cuey isnt beating around the bush lol


best way

a spade is a spade


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Who joined in Sep 2012... and claims to already valet cars...
> 
> So 7 months on this site, already has the gear, but still no idea, not even a hint at what he is using, or what ideas he has for his business or to help people out that he is wanting help from...
> 
> ...


Just because i registered doesnt mean i sit on here all day. Moron.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bates said:


> Just because i registered doesnt mean i sit on here all day. Moron.


Awwww cupcake, has the bad man on the internet upset you.....


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> Pure laziness, go to search or find the section you wish to find your products...
> 
> Read read and do more reading. You have to start somewhere mate and you can't rely on the goodwill of DW to get you where you need to be.
> 
> A thread of this nature comes up daily


I am just a keen amateur who lives on the recommendations and demonstrations of those on this forum. I thought the OP had made a reasonable request as opinions vary wildly look at the whole Bilberry issue it was "the" wheel cleaner then it fell from fashion as newer ones arrive cheaper etc. 
I met the amazing DavidG through this board and his time and advice on what returned him only small revenues cannot be thanked enough.

I have often wanted to seek assurances that I use the most suitable or most cost effective products and have found the spirit and generosity of this board's member's is 100% what keeps me coming back.

I have also faced blank responses to some posts but in the main had an outstanding response to what are basic fundamental questions to some, but to me are quite unknown.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> best way
> 
> a spade is a spade


could have atleast softened the blow a little


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Only fair to offer this newcomer some advice, after all he has helped others in previous posts reccomending Gtechniq, Meguiars and Dodo products.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> I am just a keen *amateur* who lives on the recommendations and demonstrations of those on this forum. I thought the OP had made a reasonable request.





> I am about to go solo with my valeting/detailing business


The difference is you're an amateur as you stated.

Starting a business means you're now a "professional" and coming on to ask a forum (mainly made up of amateurs/hobbyists) clearly shows enough research into the market hasn't been done.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Who joined in Sep 2012... and claims to already valet cars...
> 
> So 7 months on this site, already has the gear, but still no idea, not even a hint at what he is using, or what ideas he has for his business or to help people out that he is wanting help from...
> 
> ...


...........still no need for a harsh reply in my book.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah the banter. I see what you guys say about every dog and his owner wanting to set a business up. I have to admit. My day job grinds on me. I thought about it. Hell I even looked into it but realised I didn't have enough skills/experience. I would also struggle not having any business nounce. I guess you should live a little and try things but when you have a morgage to pay you need to think sensibly. Everyone knows to make a business work you need to leave the customer wanting more/a good impression. If you are not up to that then don't even think about it.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> Ah the banter. I see what you guys say about every dog and his owner wanting to set a business up. I have to admit. My day job grinds on me. I thought about it. Hell I even looked into it but realised I didn't have enough skills/experience. I would also struggle not having any business nounce. I guess you should live a little and try things but when you have a morgage to pay you need to think sensibly. Everyone knows to make a business work you need to leave the customer wanting more/a good impression. If you are not up to that then don't even think about it.


its also a pain on a day like today with the great british weather


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bates said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about to go solo with my valeting/detailing business, I have all the equipment i need but obviously i will have to restock and im wondering what are the best products for the best price?
> 
> ...


As you are unsure which are the best products for use in your forthcoming business venture, perhaps you should list your equipment to see if that is up to the job for every day use.

I assume you have already sorted all things like liabilities, insurance, etc.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear.....
Another one full of attitude and wanting to start up.
As i said before
If you are already doing it for a living THEN YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW
If you are another weekend warrior that wants to try and play with the big boys then drop the attitude and ask sensible questions.
There is a search button USE IT.
You will find god knows how many threads like this that end up the same way.
You will also find a few where people then help themselves and get answers.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

"You don't want to do it like that"










The man has spoken
Amen


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

by the looks on his other threads he has done the same thing and ask questions about things that have been covered 100s of times on here.....and like cuey said all the gear and no idea.....people seem to think its easy to set up valeting,yea maybe you can wash a car but thats only the start of it,i have been valeting ten years and myself thought it would be a good idea to set up and i failed,its not as easy a people seem to think,well not anymore with the way the country is as people dont want to spend money..for all you valeters that are succesfull i take my hat of to you as i know how hard it really is


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Burn the witch!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

It takes a strong mind a strong heart and a brave man plus a few grand and a good reputation with the right training behind you to be sucessful.
Not a bucket sponge and a whim of i wanna be a valeter/pdr/smart repair guy and be a millionare by easter.
Those that are serious use the search and ask the correct questions IE what is A like compared to B.
NOT. Give me a complete list because im soooo lazy that i cant be bothered to help myself.


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

"wow". Forums are for asking questions. If you want to go off topic post in the correct forum section.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No ones going off topic.
Thats what you get for asking stupid questions that get asked daily and having an attitude to go with it.
I can name two people at least that are now WELL on there way to getting started. This was done with a LOT of research and a lot of compare this to that questions.NOT ones that want complete get go lists made up.
Try hellfrauds they should be able to help you


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bates said:


> "wow". Forums are for asking questions. If you want to go off topic post in the correct forum section.


Think of this as a little test, valeting is a very tough business, if you can take the flak, ask the right questions, answer those that have already been asked, perhaps you'll find the responses less negative.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

AllenF said:


> It takes a strong mind a strong heart and a brave man plus a few grand and a good reputation with the right training behind you to be sucessful.
> Not a bucket sponge and a whim of i wanna be a valeter/pdr/smart repair guy and be a millionare by easter.
> Those that are serious use the search and ask the correct questions IE what is A like compared to B.
> NOT. Give me a complete list because im soooo lazy that i cant be bothered to help myself.


I got a lot of help and also had lots of experience and a fair few customers but wasnt enough....there are so many people without any experience doing it and for a lot less money so how can someone like me compete when im using the best products in my budget and taking the necessary time?? And to your average customer they cant tell the difference. .

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bates said:


> "wow". Forums are for asking questions.


Yes they are and forums also attract, time wasters, liars, fraudsters, trolls, dreamers, and the lazy............not suggesting anything naturally.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its a tough trade mate. Especially in todays economic climate.
But i agree the are a lot of wannabes out there that havent got a clue. You have to upstage them to make an impact.


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

cheers for the input guys


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

How did that queen song go

Duh duh duh


Lmao


----------



## Bates (Sep 6, 2012)

Too young for queen


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Not a bucket sponge and a whim of i wanna be a valeter/pdr/smart repair guy and be a millionare by easter.


Bugger, another dream squashed.

Anyone want to by 2 Detailing buckets and washmitt?

Special DW price £60 for the buckets and mitt, come complete with handles and Stickers.

:lol:


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Right ignore the idiots telling you that you should already know!

You know based I. Doing your own not a high volume, which are two very different things.

Carchem is what I use and HIGHLY recommend. 

For polish though, I would look around an advise get one for soft paint, one for hard paint and an in the middle polish. Don't bother buying polish in bulk either as its more about what product you get on with best


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Oooooh a mitt
Too professional for me im still using sponges and tee shirts.
Nothing wrong with tripplewax
Two buckets.????????????? I can wash a car with half a bucket then chuck it over the dar to rinse it 
I got an angle grinder im going to machine my car will a 40 grit pad be ok on my honda


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dave89 said:


> Right ignore the idiots telling you that you should already know!


Spot on... not point trying to run a business by knowing anything about it...How stupid of me to suggest such a thing.....Such a waste of time and money.......

hey Mr Potential customer, can I clean your car, I is going to clean your car good.....

Sure, what are you going to use, how are you going to use it and how much is it?

Eh... Dave89 said I can ignore idiots like you, gimmie money.. I like shiny shiny cars.....



:wall:

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Cuey's on fine form today!


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

TubbyTwo said:


> Bugger, another dream squashed.
> 
> Anyone want to by 2 Detailing buckets and washmitt?
> 
> ...


No wonder you cant make money if you're paying more than £60 for two buckets and a mitt!


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

TubbyTwo said:


> Bugger, another dream squashed.
> 
> Anyone want to by 2 Detailing buckets and washmitt?
> 
> ...


No wonder you cant make money if you're paying more than £60 for two buckets and a mitt! :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Spot on... not point trying to run a business by knowing anything about it...How stupid of me to suggest such a thing.....Such a waste of time and money.......
> 
> hey Mr Potential customer, can I clean your car, I is going to clean your car good.....
> 
> ...


Wot you mean it not shiney i stab you up good now give me lots of P i clean it real good bruv real good. Now pay me P or me call my homeys in


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bates said:


> cheers for the input guys


Shame you didn't come in here a few weeks ago, one of our members (Mark Smith) gave away his valeting business to a mate and sold tons of stuff cheap on here.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Tiggersmith said:


> No wonder you cant make money if you're paying more than £60 for two buckets and a mitt! :lol:


Tell me about it, just wish I had posted here first asking what the best buckets are 

I though the more expensive the better right?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Couldnt have been making much if he GAVE it away.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

B17BLG said:


>


Didn't know Joey Essex was washing cars nowadays? Lol.

Interesting read is this . Have to say. Seeing a 'pro' valeter ask what he should be using doesnt inspire much confidence. I wouldn't want to pay someone to clean my car to be asked "what should I use". :-(


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

BoostJunky86 said:


> Didn't know Joey Essex was washing cars nowadays? Lol.
> 
> Interesting read is this . Have to say. Seeing a 'pro' valeter ask what he should be using doesnt inspire much confidence. I wouldn't want to pay someone to clean my car to be asked "what should I use". :-(


To be fair the OP hasn't said he's a pro valeter, just going "solo", he might have been the tea boy. Having said that there have been one or two so called "pros" on here over time asking the most basic of questions.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Starting up a valeting business is very hard! and takes alot of research and work. 

Iv been valeting friends and family's cars for 4-5 years and 2 years back i put my mined to going into valeting full time and its only now that im nearly there got all the gear just need to do a few finishing touches to the van and get my water tank. I built my kit up over the 2 years and its cost alot of money! and im still not ready to go full time im just doing weekends and at the moment im booked up for the next 8 weekends (saturdays and sundays ) but its taken me a lot of time, patients and hard graft to get this far.

2 years ago I spent 6 months training at my cousins car sales doing valeting but that was just using basic autoglym off the shelves products but now for my business im using Autosmart but the products are all quite new to me so im on a whole new learning curve now with these products but they work so well its worth it and a big thanks to AllenF who has given me loads of advice on the products.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

this should all be covered under your business plan.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nooooooo.
We have to write that for him too mike13098.
Thats tommorrows question
How much , what van, the list goes on LOL


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

All you need is fairy liquid and a green scouring pad :0) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont forget the puddle as well you have to rinse the bubbles off


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> Spot on... not point trying to run a business by knowing anything about it...How stupid of me to suggest such a thing.....Such a waste of time and money.......
> 
> hey Mr Potential customer, can I clean your car, I is going to clean your car good.....
> 
> ...


What and you think the polish in the car wash no any better??

He clearly knows more than the idiot moron that cleans his car with fairy and a sponge....


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Beg to differ there if he hasnt got the first clue about what to use. 
At least the guy (ME)with the fairy runs a sucessful business and can afford to reply like this as no one helped him (ME) when i started by myself.
Show that guy with the fairy and the sponge (ME) that you have at leadt tried to help yourself and he (I) will help as much as he (I) can.
You will find nearly everyone that does this fr a living will respond the same nearly everytime.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Sue J said:


> Hello
> There are no prices on our site as each franchisee is self employed. We only sell to our franchisees, who operate out of 7.5 tonne mobile showrooms.


Does that mean there is no set price then & the reps can charge as they see fit?


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

-damon- said:


> its also a pain on a day like today with the great british weather


Add to that the current Ecconomy & the £5 Car wash Centre's that spring up like flies round a Cow Pat thus leaving that same bad smell in one's breath ( & in some cases car too).


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

andystevens said:


> Does that mean there is no set price then & the reps can charge as they see fit?


If they like you and can see you are serious you get a good price.
If they see you as a **** and wasting his time he will charge more.
It works on quantity and regularity.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

AllenF said:


> If they like you and can see you are serious you get a good price.
> If they see you as a **** and wasting his time he will charge more.
> It works on quantity and regularity.


I'll stick with the Autoglym van in that case, never been ripped off with them ( I hope) over the last 12 years.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

andystevens said:


> I'll stick with the Autoglym van in that case, never been ripped off with them ( I hope) over the last 12 years.


I don't think you could stereotype all reps like that, personally.

I'd say it was more how your rep worked. Get their details and have a chat, see how they compare to AG. I'd have thought they would be a mile cheaper overall..


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

andystevens said:


> I'll stick with the Autoglym van in that case, never been ripped off with them ( I hope) over the last 12 years.


i have used the autoglym rep for about 7 years and no complaints although autosmart reps generaly will give u a better deal...it all depends on what works best for you.i would choose hands down radiant wax from autoglym over platinum etc from autosmart so i will pay the extra few ££££


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Awwww cupcake, has the bad man on the internet upset you.....


Still pmsl.....


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Good old cuey always brightens the day up somehow.
Lol
Long live cuey


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Good old Cueball,

he doesn't call a spade a spade....... he calls it a F*cking shovel!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol then smacks you round the head with it..


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL @ this thread!



AllenF said:


> I can name two people at least that are now WELL on there way to getting started. This was done with a LOT of research and a lot of compare this to that questions.NOT ones that want complete get go lists made up.


I Think I am one of the 2 

My advice is to go away and make a list of only the things you KNOW you can do well.
Then, as you KNOW how to do these things, you will KNOW what you need to do them. Right?

Then make a list of the things you are unsure of or DON'T KNOW how to do.
Spend a couple of weeks researching, practise on your own car or scrap panels then come back here with specific questions and you will find a bunch of people who will be more than willing to help you learn.

AllenF is one example of a member here who generously helped me out with his time and products in the freezing cold weather to solve a hologram issue I had (turned out to be the polishing pad i was using) And as it turns out he makes a great cup of coffee as well!!

No one is going to do it for you, and if you are serious about the business then you will have to put A LOT of effort in.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No deefer lol sorry you are number three?
And that was the char women that made the coffee lol


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

AllenF said:


> No deefer lol sorry you are number three?
> And that was the char women that made the coffee lol


I take it all back then! :lol:


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

Im just starting out myself, been hobby valeting a while, work 9-5 as a del driver also studying for an OU degree.

so for me it will be a part time venture but im hoping yo make it full time eventually

set aside a couple of months, research everything, prices, products, equipment etc then practice practice take a course if poss

There no reason to spend thousands to start with, build it up, if you go spunking a few grand thats a few grand to lose.

Ive got a van anyway because i go fishing, biking etc so thats not really an expense to me

I bought

Henry second hand £40
steam cleaner £40
pressure wash nilfisk refurb £35
hose n connectors £15
2 buckets, home made grit guards £10
plastic storage drawers ebay £10
spent about £80 on cloths, brushes, spray bottles, microfibre, mits etc
£40 on chemiclas (500ml of each 9 diff autosmart produts off ebay)
made a tank out of one of those blue industrial barrels and fit a tank connector and tap
cheap website package £10 per month
public liability £8 a month
ordered 5000 flyers for £38
and ordered a hoody an polo top £40 with logo etc

just need to get some customers then register for nat ins and hrmc etc upgrade van ins to business use.

my point is ive spent about 350 quid and im almost ready to go, jus want a wet vac 
obv i will need more consumables but i can worry about that after ive got some income from it, maybe stuff will break and i need to replace etc

my tip would be invest the minimum, get some leaflets and do some jobs, invest in business, try to work off profit, dont risk thousands on this.

Bottom line is, its going to be hard, you will need to go on a learning curve, but at the end of the day its cleaning a car not rocket science, dont damage the car, know your chemicals etc and nothing can go wrong really.

You can do anything you set your mind to, anyone who says its hard blah blah is defeatest, any business is hard, just because the economy is bad doesnt mean anyones really bothered, i only earn 250 a week, ive 4 kids, i can afford someone to valet my car if i wanted to no problem, the economy isnt as bad as people make out, people still have lifes to live, people still like nice things a etc

I will make this work because i said i will, thats all i need to know

its all about grind man.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

adamangler said:


> Im just starting out myself, been hobby valeting a while, work 9-5 as a del driver also studying for an OU degree.
> 
> so for me it will be a part time venture but im hoping yo make it full time eventually
> 
> ...


Great attitude mate,hope it works out for you
Wheres the 'like' button on here?
Mike


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

^+1 for attitude.
The very best of luck to you.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

S63 said:


> Shame you didn't come in here a few weeks ago, one of our members (Mark Smith) gave away his valeting business to a mate and sold tons of stuff cheap on here.





AllenF said:


> Couldnt have been making much if he GAVE it away.


You obviously don't know Mark Smith to make a comment like that.
His generosity and kindness to others are remarkable to say the least.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

trv8 said:


> You obviously don't know Mark Smith to make a comment like that.
> His generosity and kindness to others are remarkable to say the least.


That or it was all some big tax dodge :lol:

JOKE!!!


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

adamangler said:


> Im just starting out myself, been hobby valeting a while, work 9-5 as a del driver also studying for an OU degree.
> 
> so for me it will be a part time venture but im hoping yo make it full time eventually
> 
> ...


You know what, this is the best advise you'll ever get!!!!

It's what I've done (except I use car chem and only spent £280)


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Must admit that I went down the £000's route with absolutely no prior experience at all. Risked quite a lot about 2.5 years ago. Did secure some training mind and read volumes on the web whilst I was in the process of acquiring the necessary equipment.

Business plan? Still haven't got one. Always been the same; jump in head first and hope that I at least land on my ass!

I would say that it has worked and is working for me. Boy it has been tough though, but the most important thing for me is that I absolutely love it. Been stuck too many years working inside and this is just great. I think if you want something to work badly enough then, well, there is every chance that it will.

It is only now that I am moving into 'detailing services' (and then only enhancements). Now, we have literally 00's of these hand wash stations around here (and more springing up every day it seems), but I have never found these to be a problem in terms of impacting my business. I think that, generally speaking, those people who would consider using a monkey like me to valet their car would not consider using one of these £2.99 stations and vise-versa. 

One piece of advice I would give someone starting out is to really push the 'stain removal' side of things because this is a service not really offered by the aforementioned services. That and interior valets etc. I would say that 70% of my business thus far has been working on/in vehicle interiors. Get some serious research in with tackling various kinds of stains etc. and, if using Autosmart (for example) spend some serious time working out what each product can be used for. Many can be used in non-obvious ways. Grill your local rep until he is straining at the leash to escape!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol srod.
Im with you there buddy.
Always learn your products capabilities.
Expect the worst then its a guaranteed result.
Never take it for granted that something will come out, cars have ways of biting you in the ar5e


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

srod said:


> Must admit that I went down the £000's route with absolutely no prior experience at all. Risked quite a lot about 2.5 years ago. Did secure some training mind and read volumes on the web whilst I was in the process of acquiring the necessary equipment.
> 
> Business plan? Still haven't got one. Always been the same; jump in head first and hope that I at least land on my ass!
> 
> ...


Nice post there mate,glad things are working out for you.Good point about the interior side of things,everyone loves a fresh clean interior


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Srod that is sound advice and can think of a few.times before.i go.sucked into this mo ry pit called detailing that i asked the 5 quid polish to remove a stain. Just wet it and rubbed and hey wanted more moey for.making my seats wet. Funny how when you have an issue all english goes out ge window lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

adamangler said:


> Im just starting out myself, been hobby valeting a while, work 9-5 as a del driver also studying for an OU degree.
> 
> so for me it will be a part time venture but im hoping yo make it full time eventually
> 
> ...


Well said.:detailer:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Never take it for granted that something will come out, cars have ways of biting you in the ar5e


Bloody right there. I always state up front that I can never absolutely guarantee to remove some stain or other, but, equally, I always state that I'll have a damn good go!  Haven't had to bust the sand blaster out yet on someone's alcantara upholstery, but have been close!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You know that sinking feeling you get in your stomach, when its not happening you keep looking at the clock thinking "come on!!!! "
Then all of a sudden the car roll over and gives up. Its the rush of adrenilin and euphoria that keeps us going


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

And the money! 

Had one a few weeks back with Mascara plastered over the fabric trim on one of the pillars. Owner had tried 'everything' to no avail.

One wipe with a magic sponge and a quick blast of steam later and we had one very happy owner.  Sometimes the simplest things do the job.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yup and dont you look good when it goes that way.
Quite often you find yourself purposely going slow because its so easy. Other times you think "give me more hours in the day"


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

AllenF said:


> . Its the rush of adrenilin and euphoria that keeps us going


Are we still talking about detailing and cleaning cars.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol yup


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

AllenF said:


> Oooooh a mitt
> Too professional for me im still using sponges and tee shirts.
> Nothing wrong with tripplewax
> Two buckets.????????????? I can wash a car with half a bucket then chuck it over the dar to rinse it
> I got an angle grinder im going to machine my car will a 40 grit pad be ok on my honda


Class :0)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

WELLLLLLLLL. !!!!!!!!
Honestly


----------

